# WSD on Linux, scan to WSD

## Massimo B.

Hello,

we have a multi function printer Canon Pixma MX925 that is able to scan to WSD. I'm looking for a way to make that scanner scan to a network share or something else than using the USB stick.

I never heard about WSD, it looks something like this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Services_for_Devices

https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/71849/can-a-linux-computer-receive-scanned-images-from-a-scanner-using-wsd-web-servic

The stackexchange discussion points to sane and iscan, both are solutions to scan from a linux desktop directly on that device. But I would prefer to send scan files to some network share on the server without any desktop client interaction. Is that possible by WSD on Linux?

----------

## bunder

I don't know about WSD but the Ricoh MFDs at work can scan to windows shares, I don't think it cares about windows vs samba so if you have a samba share on the network that would probably work.

----------

